# ANY dog still without rescue there tonight will be euthanized. Small dogs, Labs, Pits



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/07/july-30-2009any-dog-still-without.html


----------

